# Keeping It Fun 3 Ways To Instill A Love Of Sports In Kids



## MA-Caver (Jun 27, 2011)

Thought provoking advice. Especially for those wanting to get kids involved in Martial Art (which as we all --here-- know is just as physically active as any sport). No reason to not to see how the advice can apply to MA. 
http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/pare...ds-2498403/;_ylt=AqxBxTu3MCs39dj61up.c5h8bqU5


----------



## granfire (Jun 27, 2011)

MA-Caver said:


> Thought provoking advice. Especially for those wanting to get kids involved in Martial Art (which as we all --here-- know is just as physically active as any sport). No reason to not to see how the advice can apply to MA.
> http://shine.yahoo.com/channel/pare...ds-2498403/;_ylt=AqxBxTu3MCs39dj61up.c5h8bqU5




Somewhat in the wrong category tho...

However: My observation on fun
There is little opportunity for kids to indulge in unstructured activities anymore.
There is no real recess in school 9though at least around here they have 1 period everyday PE, but it's not the same as doing stuff on your own) Plus a lot of the popular activities I enjoyed growing up have been put on the index: tag and such things.

Roughhousing is actively discouraged...jumping, running..._falling...._

sadly most kids do not have the chance to enjoy these things without an adult hovering over them...


----------



## Sukerkin (Jun 27, 2011)

Aye.  When I was little, excercise also involved:

- climbing trees and jumping out from as high as you dared
- brook jumping {leaping over stretches of water to see if you could make the other side)
- building forts and mazes out of hay-bales
- running races (with 'forfeits')
- tick (what our American cousins call "tag"), including an off-ground version (where you were safe for a count of X if you were suspended from some structure)
- dispute arbitration (also known as 'fighting' in some savage cultures )


----------

